# Philips sell returned goods at discount



## Brendan Burgess (5 Feb 2004)

According to a post on


----------



## Flake (5 Feb 2004)

*New Premises*

Note: Philips have recently moved to Fonthill from Clonskeagh - near Liffey Valley Centre


----------



## Ham Slicer (6 Feb 2004)

*Re: New Premises*

My father used to work in Philips.  My house is full of "B Stock".  Even the light bulbs in my house have a scratch on them.


----------



## Jildy (6 Feb 2004)

*Philips*

Does this mean that they are open to the public for their 'special offers' at 1pm on Thursdays in Liffey Valley instead of Clonskeagh...


----------



## rainyday (6 Feb 2004)

*Re: New Premises*



> My father used to work in Philips.


Small world - mine too (in the 60's).


----------



## Grizzly (6 Feb 2004)

*White 16" television set.*

I used to play on the site in Clonskeagh as a child. Crawled under the big blue gates. Had great fun going to the dump at the rear and exploding the faulty strip lighting tubes that were left there. Site now sold to UCD.

Are they still selling "seconds" from Clonskeagh?


----------



## Jildy (12 Feb 2004)

*Phillips*

Does anyone have an exact location in Fonthill for where Phillips moved to and can anyone confirm whether they have the 2nd's sale in Fonthill on Thursday's at 1pm.


----------



## Marge01 (12 Feb 2004)

*Location*

Newstead, Fonthill Ind Est.
HTH


----------



## Ham Slicer (12 Feb 2004)

*Re: Phillips*



> can anyone confirm whether they have the 2nd's sale in Fonthill on Thursday's at 1pm.



I don't think so but I could be wrong.

I'm not sure if they would tell you over the phone as it's not advertised.


----------



## PG (19 Feb 2004)

*NO SALES AT PHILIPS!*

Philips Electronics no longer sells B Stock from its new premises at Fonthill. B Stock is not kept on the premises due to space constraints and an alternative outlet has been found for returned, repaired and box damaged goods. Please do not turn up at the Fonthill site on any day of the week at any time as you will only be sent away empty handed.


----------



## shnaek (19 Feb 2004)

*Re: NO SALES AT PHILIPS!*

Would you be able to inform us as to where this alternative site is? I wouldn't mind paying a visit!


----------

